# A lighter side...something to take the edge off



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you ever had one of those days where you are thinking:

Am I in the Twilight Zone?( one of the funny/surreal/absurd ones)
Is this a Monty Python sketch?

This can be observation or conversations with stbx.
I have had an odd few days for sure. :scratchhead:
:rofl:


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, it's all very surrreal. Love Monty Python, but I have a hard time in finding humor w/ life right now... maybe once I start dating!!


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

I know it is hard( I fail at times as well), but my parents raised me to have a sense of humor during hard times. Laughter can sometimes stop tears. I also know I have not had it as bad as others. 
Maybe it is because I feel like I have reached a place of clarity. Maybe it is because I know my ex so well and she seems to not understand me any better than she knows a stranger, it seems.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Agast84 said:


> I know it is hard( I fail at times as well), but my parents raised me to have a sense of humor during hard times. Laughter can sometimes stop tears. I also know I have not had it as bad as others.
> Maybe it is because I feel like I have reached a place of clarity. Maybe it is because I know my ex so well and she seems to not understand me any better than she knows a stranger, it seems.


Yeah, laughter does help through the grieving process we find ourselves in. I find myself thinking or saying things that my H would say if he were here because we all expect someone to say the funny things he use to say around here. 

I will definitely be able to find humor in dating or getting back out there again! I can joke about that all the time and do.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

i love monty python!!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

he made me a bacon sandwich this morning and I realised that I don't like way he does bacon

after all this time ha ha ha


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes I saw him with the OW for the first time today and I just said 
Hi, u ok?'
WTF!!!!!
Gotta laugh eh!!!!
I think I'm in shock!
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Yes I saw him with the OW for the first time today and I just said
> Hi, u ok?'
> WTF!!!!!
> Gotta laugh eh!!!!
> ...


Dang that has to be hard.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

U know what mama it didn't hit me until later. Still feels a bit surreal.
I really do think I'm still in shock over the whole thing!
Good side of it H rang me later and came to see me. We had a real heart to heart. Said a lot of things that I needed to say and I feel ok.
Our marriage as we knew it is over. Who knows what the future holds for any of us but I honestly do not have Amy bad feeling towards him, I know maybe I should, but I don't. It takes too much energy to hate and be bitter. I hope he's happy in the future, because he's clearly troubled now, I wouldn't want all this pain to be for nothing!

Oops sorry for hijacking op
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

daisygirl 41 said:


> U know what mama it didn't hit me until later. Still feels a bit surreal.
> I really do think I'm still in shock over the whole thing!
> Good side of it H rang me later and came to see me. We had a real heart to heart. Said a lot of things that I needed to say and I feel ok.
> Our marriage as we knew it is over. Who knows what the future holds for any of us but I honestly do not have Amy bad feeling towards him, I know maybe I should, but I don't. It takes too much energy to hate and be bitter. I hope he's happy in the future, because he's clearly troubled now, I wouldn't want all this pain to be for nothing!
> ...


It is all good, surreal is surreal. Good, bad, and :scratchhead: type moments. that is something that would cause shock though, I hope you are doing well


----------



## yellowsubmarine (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes! Sometimes I feel like this is a soap opera. Is this really happening to me? 
My family also got through the hard times with humor. This concept, to my STBXH is foreign. Will always be.... and then I wonder if he is human...


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, the past six months since DDay....feels like it has to be happening to someone else or is a bad dream. Every morning I wake up and look around and I'm not at home and I remember....oh yeah, that all fell apart. I think it takes time for the shock to wear off.


----------

